# spin n' roll



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

what is the diff betwenn birmi's that are spinners compared to birmi's that roll is there a difrence


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

anybody hello


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Spinning and rolling are the same thing.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

All I can say to this is buy a book on rollers .


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

ya iiwas just getting a little confused


----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

When let my rollers out they all go up tumble newmorous times until the are in Heaven.

When they are that high it seems that the dont tumble as much anymore.

After 40min. when they come lower they start rolling again.

What is the reason for this, are they scared of hights? Or do i feed them wrongly?

Thanks 

Bezz


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Spinners/rollers are the one and the same. 

As for how high they fly and how they roll, most of that has to do with genetics and *feed*.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Difference between spin and roll is speed. If you can count the the revolutions its a roll if you can't its a spinner.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*One must understand the term Spinner it a type of roll that is the most sort after by those that compete in roller flys. In his book The Birmingham Roller Pigeon, William H Pensom, describes some of the types of roll, the plate roller,the medium roller,the tumbler,the twizzler." TUMBLING AND ROLLING ANALYSIS:, To convey to anybody anything like an accurate illustration of the numerous grades of aerial acrobatics to be found among these pigeons, is little short of an impossible task." end of quote. All I can say is if you are truly intrested in these roller types you best get books on the subject I know of 5 books that JEDDS sells,the before named book is one and it priced at 11.95, its 131 pages long. * GEORGE


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

One must also understand the difference between roll and tumble. It's more than semantics. It's the difference between a clean smooth spin and the bird fighting its instinctive desire to roll. A roller that commits to the roll performs at completely different level than a tumbler.
It's comparing oranges to apples.


----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

2y4life said:


> Spinners/rollers are the one and the same.
> 
> As for how high they fly and how they roll, most of that has to do with genetics and *feed*.


Hi

My rollers spin/roll about 10-15metres when they do, but more frequintly at a lower altitude. When they go high, almost out of sight, they dont roll but just fly without rolling as much.

Any tips on to let them stay at a lower altitude?

Thanks

Bezz


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Bezz, your probably is 99% feed related. How long are the birds flying for when you let them out? Ideally, your birds should be flying no more than 30-45mins max if they are yearlings or older. Let me know.


----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

2y4life said:


> Bezz, your probably is 99% feed related. How long are the birds flying for when you let them out? Ideally, your birds should be flying no more than 30-45mins max if they are yearlings or older. Let me know.


You are spot on!

They only fly about 40mins and then they want to come down and land.
The oldest ones are 6 months and the youngest 2 weeks weened.

The parents even fly with them, but 3 is giving me troubles, so before i let them out to fly, i catch those 3 out and hold them in a basket.

Bezz


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Bezz, if they're flying around 40 mins, that's not bad at all. So the amount of feed being fed is very close to where you'd like. 

Now tell me, what do you feed your birds? What seeds/grains? How much and how often? When do you fly the birds and lastly, who did you get your birds from? Do you know what family/strain they are from?


----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

2y4life said:


> Bezz, if they're flying around 40 mins, that's not bad at all. So the amount of feed being fed is very close to where you'd like.
> 
> Now tell me, what do you feed your birds? What seeds/grains? How much and how often? When do you fly the birds and lastly, who did you get your birds from? Do you know what family/strain they are from?


Hi

I feed them a mix of 1xHemp,2xWheat and 3xRed Caffercorn(Milo) 12grams AM and 17grams PM. 

I fly them in the mornings, then feed them when they go into the loft and fly them if time permits, again in the afternoon, feeding them again when they go into the loft.

I got my birds from a friend who is actually into racing pigeons, he only kept them for entertainment. He told me that they are from a bloke named Ken White who i dont know.

Bezz


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

If your birds are indeed anyhow related to Ken White birds, you are in very good hands. The man is a legend in the UK and basically on par with a Pensom here in the US.

I'm not sure if Mr. White is still alive but he was a top notch flyer and probably the best flyer for a while in the 60s and 70s. 

I forgot to ask, by the way, how many birds are you flying? The amount of feed is very important but it is dependent on the number of the birds. So just to be clear, you are feeding 1 portion of hemp, two portions of wheat, and 3 portions of milo?

There may not be a problem at all with your birds "skying" out or flying high. Remember, your birds are very young. Most birds develop around 6-12 months so it's hard to really evaluate anything that's less than 8 months old or so (generally speaking as it differs from one family to the next). 

Once they start flying alot, what you should do is just fly them once a day or maybe every other day. If you fly them every day, they may become less frequent in the roll, too. Because you are a beginner, you should also try to fly birds that are close to the same age. There's a big difference between a six month old roller and a 6-8 week old roller in terms of development and the roll so flying them together may skew alot of things.

Again, at about 6-8 months, starts flying them just once a day or every other day. This is where, if you want to see real action, you'll have to play very close attention to how your birds are flying. BTW, are they kitting at all (flying in a flock)? If they are and they keep flying really high until they become dots in the sky, usually there are a few problem birds and you need to rid yourself of the problem birds. Problem birds are the ones they are the first to leave the kit when it shouldn't or the first one to go high which leads the others to fly high as well.

Keep me updated.


----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi

At present i fly 10 youngsters of about 2-6 months old and there is another 7 that i can ween on Sunday.
I only have 3 pairs that i got from my friend and all the youngsters that fly do kit. One of the younger ones is the first one to leave the kit, but usually after about 20 minutes of flying.
Yes i am feeding like you mentioned above.
Thanks for your advise!

Bezz


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Here is my experience about rollers spinning from young to adult.
They will start with tail-rides, then flip, then tumble, then roll, then spin! Each is an improvement over the other with the amount of roll, speed and depth. When the bird spins too much and ended up on the grown, then it is a roll-down. It is either injured or dead--self-culling.

I will substitute peas for your hemp because some of your birds are still growing. Hemp seems to excite these birds so they might fly so high and if you are not lucky, they might get lost when they get blown away.

There are also weather conditions where they can get suck up and away and you can loss them.


----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks for your advise!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sbs z31 (Mar 7, 2011)

you need to seperate your birds, all the birds that are flying well will be in kit box and the ones that aren't flying much will be in another kit box. the birds that aren't flying much needs to improve on kitting and flying the time before moving into the other kit box but make sure you only add 1-2 birds at a time so they don't ruin your already establish kit chemistry.


----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks, thats what i had in mind!

Bezz


----------

